# Do you keep a journal in the gym?



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

*Do you keep a gym diary*​
Yes it helps me keep track of progress. 6873.12%No, dont think I need one. 44.30%I used too when I started but know it all of by heart now. 1010.75%Nah diarys are for girls.1111.83%


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

As the title say do you keep a record of your workouts, I have seen only a couple people doing this.

But I think it would help to remember what weight I need to do and stuff.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My progress would be halved if it wasnt for me keeping my date/exercise/sets and reps written down so next time i can kick my ass to get that extra weight or rep!Invaluable


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont atm, but in 2010 il have been training a year and will prolly start to; just to keep track of everything


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

From time to time I do.

I intend on keeping one throughout 2010.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I use my phone ti check track


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

I do and find it really helps, anyone who doesn't should try it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand why you wouldn't. If you don't have a log of your workouts over a period of time how can you monitor changes and see what works and what doesn't. Just common sense and getting the most from the time you put in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, no-one else I see at the gym is writing things down, so I feel a bit odd doing it. But I have tried training with and without keeping a log, and I know I can't make progress otherwise.

I find it essential to know what the last weight and reps done on any machine/exercise was, so I can push it up. I wouldn't be able to remember otherwise. Also, if you use more than one gym or train at home as well, you need to keep exact records for every machine or set up because they are all different. You also need to know weight of bars, which vary. In addition to noting the weight and reps, for some machines I note things like the seat position as well, because this affects how difficult the exercise is, e.g. with the leg press machine it's easier if the legs start straighter.

One method is to keep a journal on this forum, then you won't loose it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Of course i do. Bodybuilding is a science. You don't approach science without a plan.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Never have done but I wish I had. Would be nice to have something to look back at progress over last 10+ years. Going to try and keep one next year, might even start one on here to.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes, unless how will i know how many reps i got on the weight last week or if its worth attempting going heavier.

you cant remember every detail so thats where the book comes in handy


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

I do

and i like looking back at how much of a wimp i was 18 months ago when i started


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Kept a journal for the first 5 years and it did really help with progress, 15 years on and 7stone heavier I'm seriously thinking about keeping one again because the old memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yes I have to....or I just forget what I've done the week before...plus its interesting looking back and seeing my progress....if you're serious about this game I think its essential.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I'm a bit OCD so I keep track of everything in a notebook. I probably look like a muppet in the gym....bothered.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

haha i keep a 'journal' too maybe Ill publish in a few years "My metamorphosis" hahaha joking.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Well worth the effort IMO.

Even better would be a big white/chalk board in the gym with everyone's PB's


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

It seems like most do then which is defo not the case im my gym, which is one of the main bodybuilding ones from where I am from.

Its something I have been thinking of doing as it will help me to push my limits.

Cheers.


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

I do and have from the beginning.

Helps loads!!!!!

x x


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep. Without one I tended to slack off.

I have it all on a word document at home. Bring a pen and paper and write down what I lift but also how I coped/ if I struggled etc, so that maybe I would up the reps a bit more the next session before upping the weight if necessary.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes I keep one and it helps me add weight or reps to each workout in comparison to the week before. I have 1 for the gym then I have a 'best' one that is all intact etc!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

well,..4 me i dont use journals,and for some reason i remember my workouts!,..but may b see`en u all sayin how good its,may b i should try


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

my journal is like my own personal bible! any training i do goes in it!


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Have done so for the past 10 years, every workout!

Those that don't can't be as serious about progress, as how would they monitor it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Never have tbh. I see a lot of people with one, I see the concept of it, and I really should but I have a photographic memory, I don't remember things by memory but by picture, so I picture what I had racked up last time, and what exercises I did. Weird I know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Gona start when i get back in the gym


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, on my i-phone :thumb:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

spiderpants said:


> my journal is like my own personal bible! any training i do goes in it!


x2


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

never saw yates or coleman walking around with one.books hold you back.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> never saw yates or coleman walking around with one.books hold you back.


Which one are you gonna be the same as, yates or coleman??

I have a pda which goes to the gym with me, write down how I've felt, exercises

weights, reps, sets, failed reps, everything I can think of, doesnt take any room

up as fits in pocket and its got a stopwatch on so I can time rest, I highly recommmend

it. It has pocket excel on it and putting info in is easier than writing on a pad

as you can do it stood up, lied down or wherever

What I will say is that its sometimes counter productive as it p1sses you off

if you don't beat last weeks weights, and sometimes depending on what/how

you feel, thats not possible, hence you feel like you've had a bad workout.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Ineisa said:


> Yeah, on my i-phone :thumb:


Which app do you use? I don't want to pay for one that is useless 

Ta


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that s why i never used one,the feel is always better.and like you say ,if you miss a rep or fall short of a weight it f***s your head up.keep an eye on body w and fat,yes.measurements if you have to. more important to keep record of what you eat,cals carbs fat and protein.the training is the easy bit.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> that s why i never used one,the feel is always better.and like you say ,if you miss a rep or fall short of a weight it f***s your head up.keep an eye on body w and fat,yes.measurements if you have to. more important to keep record of what you eat,cals carbs fat and protein.the training is the easy bit.


Sorry mate, we'll agree to differ, I do both and I'd rather lose the macros

log than my training log, I know how far I've progressed going way back:whistling:

Plus if there's a change to my routine, diet or whatever it will show up if its detrimental in the numbers.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont really use one anymore... i just train by how i feel on the day, i have no idea how strong i am but i know i am growing so all is good


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Me and my gym partner keep saying we need to but still haven't after about 18 months of training.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry mate, we'll agree to differ, I do both and I'd rather lose the macros
> 
> log than my training log, I know how far I've progressed going way back:whistling:
> 
> Plus if there's a change to my routine, diet or whatever it will show up if its detrimental in the numbers.


im cool with that:thumbup1: its an individual sport.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

i dont use one, although i used to. i just walk in and decide there and then what im gonna train. sometime i hit a bodypart 3 times pw depending how i feel.


----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been using my iPhone for the last 18 months which saves taking pen and paper to the gym.

I've tried, or looked at, nearly every gym app out there and use 'Gym Buddy'. It's priced fairly - $2.99/ 1.80 (?) and does exactly what you need it to do in the gym. Easy to add exercises and set up routines; Weight, sets and reps are easy to input on the go; view last, or previous 5, workouts per exercise; built in timers for rest periods; listen to music whilst having the app open - not all apps let you do that.

Away from the gym there's lots of nice little additions like viewing progress in chart form; track stats; back-up and restore data.

The best thing is that it doesn't waste time, or patronise you, showing you how to perform each bloody exercise. The only downside is that everyone thinks you're a complete knob who spends all the time at the gym texting :thumbdown:

Check it out here http://www.anywiseenterprise.com/Anywise_Ent/Gym_Buddy.html - and no I'm not associated with it, just think it's a good app!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I only started back in the gym a few weeks ago but am putting everything down in a journal I created with all the exercies, reps, sets, weights and effort. It's already really helping. Think it will be a significant motivating factor throughout my training. It keeps me focussed and is rewarding as it evolves as I improve. 

Ooo...I also use my Wii fit to document my weight regulalry...helps me keep an eye on any progress and is presented on a nice graph.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I do!

No way I'm going to remember all that info in my head.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I never have before but i have started to this week. I found i couldnt remember what i had done the previous week and want to progress every single week even if its a minimal ammount of weight or one more rep so this is why.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do now

I keep records in my blackberry, i'm thinking of putting everything into a spreadsheet then plotting out progress. from that i could set realistic goals for each session, maybe thats being a bit geekish, but i do use excel on a regular basis for other things


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

maxrevs said:


> I've been using my iPhone for the last 18 months which saves taking pen and paper to the gym.
> 
> I've tried, or looked at, nearly every gym app out there and use 'Gym Buddy'. It's priced fairly - $2.99/ 1.80 (?) and does exactly what you need it to do in the gym. Easy to add exercises and set up routines; Weight, sets and reps are easy to input on the go; view last, or previous 5, workouts per exercise; built in timers for rest periods; listen to music whilst having the app open - not all apps let you do that.
> 
> ...


i use gymbuddy. the problem i found with it is it only lets you input 1 weight amount. far example if you do 12 reps at 50 kg and then 10 reps at 55kg you cant add the second weight into the correct place, it can only go into additional notes section.

so it doesnt get tracked

i find putting your workout routine in the notes section on the iphone you can write down exactly whats going on.

although it only takes pressing the wrong button and you could potentially lose all your records, i reckon the best way to keep track is with biro and paper


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes and I've just started to record it on the forum too! Check it out.....


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I do. Feel it helps me see m progress and where I am and not progressing

record it all on my iPhone so I've always got it. No need for pen paper etc


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

There is no better muscle building exercise than putting pen to paper in the gym.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

got ifitness on my iphone and log every session. easiest way to keep track, you might forget your pen and paper but the phone is always there


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep always keep a journal, much easier to track weights, remember what I'm supposed to be lifting and assess progress!


----------



## lessermortals (Oct 24, 2009)

i really dont see the point, it ****s me off watching some turd write in a little book after every exercise, wot a waste of energy, do you have to look at a book to motivate you and push you harder in the gym?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

lessermortals said:


> i really dont see the point, it ****s me off watching some turd write in a little book after every exercise, wot a waste of energy, do you have to look at a book to motivate you and push you harder in the gym?


That's not the point. It's hardly for motivational purposes. It's to record weights and rep ranges and sets so that next time you can aim to improve. When you do many different exercises it's easy to forget what you have done the previous week and this way it is far easier to assess progress.

It's hardly a waste of energy and if it pisses you off watching someone do it, then don't watch.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

I do. I write down my exercises and what weight ill be using and whilst im resting between sets ill write down how many reps i completed. This way i know for a fact how many reps i need to do next time or if i need to up the weight the following workout, helps me make sure i have progressive overload every week. I think its important to keep a record. Failing to prepare is preparing to fail! Scott.EFC


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do, i store it in my iphone with the ifitness app and its really handy as it can show me graphs about my progress etc


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive kept a log of my training consistently for around 3 years. Otherwise i dont think id ever progress as wouldnt have any goals to shoot for, if you want to get stronger but arent sure what you have previously lifted you are p1ssing in the wind.

I quickly write down what i will do pre training on a scrap of paper, if i miss a rep or fail a weight i will def remember afterward so write it down when i get home to save looking like a nob in the gym, besides carrying a notebook around would lower my focus/intensity even tho its only a few sec job to jot down notes.


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah i do, just helps me remember what i have done and what weight. Plus easier when you've had a hard day at work to just read what you need to do next, lol


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

I try to, but i have a hard time staying on it because I always know from last time what my #s are. I suppose I should but I havent needed one yet and I dont really feel like its holding me back


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

It is completely essential IMO.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its completely non essential imo


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

completely essential

track progress


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, my little green note pad lol.

Love trying to beat last weeks weight/reps.


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

Always, well when i have my head screwed on and dont forget it!

Makes sure I keep looking to improve as no what I did the time before and just generally keep track


----------

